# Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle



## Klausi (24. März 2003)

Ich habe neue Info auf Mathis Fuhrmann seine Page gefunden.


Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle

Wie schon beim Hecht ändert sich auch die diesjährige Schonzeit für die Meerforelle, und zwar wird sie im Vergleich zum vorigen Jahr (alt: 01.08. - 31.10.) um einen Monat nach hinten verschoben.
Somit ist die neue Schonzeit vom 01.09. - 30.11.2003 !!!


----------



## Student171 (24. März 2003)

Moin moin

Gilt das für die Binnengewässer oder auch für die Küste??
Oder anders gefragt für welche Bundesländer?
Die Verordnung für SH findet man hier und dann auf Gesetze..


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. März 2003)

Das gilt nur für die Küstengewässer von M/V.
Siehe hier!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. März 2003)

Mann Klausi, 

mußt du mich so erschrecken  #d  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. März 2003)

Ihr *schon*t mal.....wir werden dann *schon* mal fangen.  :m  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. März 2003)

gut gesagt Mike :q 
Aber ich denke mal, dass die Zeiten der generellen Schonzeit (also auch keine blanken Fische mehr fangen) nicht mehr weit sind.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. März 2003)

Hatten wir in S.H. schon und sind durch mit dem Thema.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. März 2003)

Die sollten mal an der &quot;gesamten&quot; Küste die Schonzeit einführen, *für Berufsfischer und Nebenerwerbsfischer!!* 
Die Jungs haben nähmlich die Möglichkeiten eine Fischart fast auszurotten ! Nicht wir Angler, die sowieso schon Hege und Pflege machen und sich sogar größere Mindestmaße selbst auferlegen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. März 2003)

Für MV ist ab diesem Jahr zusätzlich eine Fangbegrenzung von 3 Forellen am Tag in Kraft getreten!!! Finde ich zumindestens vernünpftig, weil ansonsten an &quot;guten&quot; Tagen einige Gierangler mit Tauwürmern an die 10 halbwüchsige Mefos abgeschlagen haben!(Stelle verrate ich nicht)Teilweise Untermaßige!  :v 

@ Mikefish




> sich sogar größere Mindestmaße selbst auferlegen



Machen leider nur die wenigsten. In den meisten Brandungseimern siehst Du  untermaßige abgeschlagende Dorsche! Geschweige von den lütten Aalen und Zandern in unseren Binnengewässern. Wäre schön, wenn alle ihr persönlich hochgestecktes Mindestmaß hätten! Leider gibt es diese Angler zur Zeit nur in der Minderheit( ich zähle auch zu dieser Minderheit). Hoffentlich ändert sich das bald, ansonsten gibt es in 20-30 Jahren nix mehr ,worauf wir angeln können. Zumindestens sollte jeder das gesetzliche Mindestmaß einhalten!Auch wenn das Gesetzliche ein Witz ist! z.B. Dorsch 35 bzw. 38cm(MV) , Mefo 40 bzw. 45 cm (MV)#t 

Und Mißachtung müßte mit hohen Geldstrafen(mindestens 1 Jahreslohn) geahndet werden, sowohl bei Anglern, Berufsfischern als auch Nebenerwerbsfischern! In SH wird es zur Zeit nicht gemacht. Da heißt es dann nur: &quot;Du böser Junge!&quot; Es passiert halt nix! Und Gesetze sollten mal an unserer Küste durchgesetzt werden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen , das 5 km Netze  vor Dazendorf erlaubt sind! ;+ 

Das ist Raubbau in meinen Augen!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. März 2003)

Tja Christian, dann sollten wir uns das mal auf unsere Fahne schreiben und an unsere BB´s hängen! :m 
Mal sehen ob RTL das wenigstens lokal bringt ??  ;+

Aber ich glaube denen sind Reporter die an der Front neben der Raketenabschußanlage stehen und berichten wichtiger, denn das bringt ja zur Abendbrotzeit bessere Einschaltquoten!!!!
Also werde ich wahrscheinlich einen Fisch der das Mindestmaß erreicht hat und der auch noch gut in Futter steht, mitnehmen!    Und derwegen soll mich mal einer verurteilen ! :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. März 2003)

@ Stephan

klar hatten wir das schon, aber wer weiss .....

@ Mike

klar sollte das insbesondere für die Nebenerwerbsfischer und Berufsfischer genauso gelten.... aber deren Lobby ist heutzutage immer noch riesengross und es wird meist dort angefangen, wo es am leichtesten ist. :e  

Insofern hast Du ganz besonders Recht, wenn es um Mindestmaße und Fangbegrenzungen geht.
Und auch damit, dass Du einen Fisch mit Maß (und dazu noch gut genährt) mitnimmst. Kann Dir ja auch niemand übelnehmen.

Leider stehen aber wir Angler immer häufiger in der Schusslinie....leider....


----------



## theactor (25. März 2003)

Ich muss indes erstaunt feststellen, dass mich die Fangkultur zumindest am Weissenhäuser Strand (derzeit?)  beeindruckt! Da wird penibel auf Maße und Färbung der Fische geachtet und die alten Hasen haben fast alle ihr &quot;eigenes Mindestmaß&quot; und setzen die meisten 40er-50er MeFos wieder zurück. Zudem findet da ein sehr offener reger Austausch zwischen den Anglern statt und trotz teils sehr vieler Angler habe ich bislang auch noch keinen &quot;Platzstreit&quot; erlebt. Einzig gab es hin und wieder einige Bootsangler die mit Fernglas nach Fängen Ausschau hielten und dann mit Vollgas in die entsprechende Richtung düsten (woraufhin die MeFofänge Historie wurden) und auch einige Bellyboatler teils recht ungestüm in die Wurfweite reinplanschten... Aaalso, es gibt nicht nur Negatives zu berichten  :g


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. März 2003)

In Weisenhaus sollen gestern allein 25-30 Mann gewesen sein! :v  Das ist mir doch bitten zu voll. Das muß ich nicht haben! Werde morgen sehr früh losfahren an einen strand , wo sich nicht soviele Angler rumtreiben. Ansonsten komm es mir beim Mefoangeln wie am Forellenpuff vor. Das muß ich nicht haben.

@ Mikefish
Jeder der Fische mitnimmt, die mindestens das gesetzliche Mindestmaß haben, handelt ja auch richtig. Muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Nur sollte jeder dieses Mindestmaß auch grundsätzlich einhalten! Kenne Stellen, wo dies nicht so praktiziert wird. jedenfalls nicht von der Masse der Angler dort! Leider!!!


----------



## theactor (25. März 2003)

Wohl dem der genug Ausweichstellen kennt! ICh bin eher ein MeFo-Frischling und muss &quot;stellenmäßig&quot; noch lernen... und da behält ja scheints doch jeder gern für sich...Bislang fand ich jedoch, dass es sich (in WH) selbst bei vielen Anglern aufgrund der Länge des Strandabschnittes recht gut &quot;verläuft&quot;.
Habe auch noch den Schein für Brodten - da gibt es weniger Angler (der Erlaubnisschein verschreckt) aber offensichtlich ist das Wasser da wohl noch zu kalt (?!).


----------



## Karstein (10. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Kurze Frage (bei meiner Boardsuche nach der MeFo-Schonzeit für Schleswig-Holstein bin ich nur über diesen Thread hier gestolpert):

Gibt´s nun eine Schonzeit für Meerforellen zwischen Travemünde und Flensburg oder nicht? 

Würde nämlich gerne im November endlich mal mein Glück zwischen Kappeln und Flensburg probieren.


----------



## Truttafriend (10. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Moinsen Karsten #h


Auszug aus unserem Küstenknigge:



> Mindestmaße, Schutzzonen und Schonzeiten für Meerforellen im Meer
> 
> Wichtig:
> 
> ...




Sprich du darfst das ganze Jahr Mefos fangen, setzt aber die Bunten wieder zurück (bitte auch außerhalb der Schonzeit).


----------



## Karstein (10. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Moin Timsen,

mange tak für die prompte Antwort!

Na logo werden die Braunen released, und ebenso die Kelts - ist ja wohl Ehrensache.

Thanx und Gruß aus Börlin

Karsten


----------



## havkat (10. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

@Karsten

Wenn ich mich nicht irre: 1.10. - 31. 12.
Gilt nur für Fische im Laichkleid. Blankfische mit losen Schuppen sind ganzjährig frei.

Weiß aber nich genau, da ich eh nur Blanke entnehme. Is mir also Bockwurst.


----------



## Truttafriend (10. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*



> Weiß aber nich genau, da ich eh nur Blanke entnehme.




genau so halte ich´s auch. Mich kümmern die Schonzeiten nicht die Bohne. Hin und wieder mal ne Blanke in die Pfanne und dann passt das schon.


----------



## marioschreiber (10. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Ich halte es genau so ! Daher hielt ich es auch nicht für nötig mir die Schonzeit zu merken. Braune Fische gehen grundsätzlich zurück! Egal ob nun September , Oktober oder sonst für ein Monat.
Die Schonzeit steht irgendwo auf meiner HP


----------



## honeybee (10. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

mario.......wollt dir nur sagen das deine pn´s voll sind........


----------



## Karstein (10. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Liebe Lüt,

wir sind - wenn auch kläglich gezwungene Hauptstädter - doch keine Braunfisch-Frevler! 

Freue mich schon auf einen kleinen Strandwalk mit Spinnrute in meiner Ex- und eurer Heimat - Jelle hat schon signalisiert, dass er mit vonner Partie ist und bei Gnilftz hoffe ich´s auch! (die Fliegengerte lasse ich wohlwissentlich tu Hus, will mich ja nich zum Gespött machen!)

Feinen Abend euch!

Karstensen


----------



## marioschreiber (10. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Nimm mal mit die Fliegenpeitsche !
 Heiko kann das auch nicht


----------



## Karstein (10. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

LOL@Mario! 

Neenee, hatte schon meine einschneidenden Erfahrungen vor einem Monat mit der Teeny T-300 am Fjord - da knallte mir der miese beäugte Streamer beim Vorschwung an´s Ohr! (gottlob fand der Haken nicht so schnell den Weg in´s Ohrläppchen)

Allenfalls mit meiner 15-Füßer, da ist genügend Sicherheitsabstand! *lach*


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Moin Karsten,

sehe es genau so, wie meine Vorredner. #6 
Unser schönes Hobby soll ja auch noch in ein paar Jahren gute Fische hervorbringen. Außerdem sind die "Braunen" immer so glipschig.  :q 
Aber solltest Du auch mal in M/V fischen wollen, und auch da gibt es traumhafte Strände, um der Mefo nachzustellen, dann denke bitte an die dort geltenden Bestimmungen.  #4 
Ich wollte auch mal mit Jelle los. Naja. Vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal anschließen. Außerdem lernt man mal wieder ein paar Boardie`s persönlich kennen.  #v


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

mefohunter wenn du immer abspringst, kann man sich ja nie kennenlernen. Oder hast du eine Boardieallergie ??  ;-)

Sven


----------



## Karstein (12. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Na wir können gerne einen kleinfeinen AB-MeFo-Ausflug ab November in´s Auge fassen, so die Ecke Eckernförde, Geltinger Bucht, Fahlshöft? Bin immer für Schandtaten bereit!

@ MeFohunter: Meck-Pomm liegt zwar vor unserer Haustür, aber mich zieht´s dann doch immer gen Schleswig Holstein, da fühle ich mich am wohlsten - zumal wir ja prima bei Schwiegervaddern übernachten können in Kappeln.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Gnilftz (28. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm mal mit die Fliegenpeitsche !
> Heiko kann das auch nicht


Mario,
Du hast beim SFG-Treffen ein 1,88cm großes Problem!!! Mit 20 Hechtstreamern kommst Du jetzt nicht mehr davon...  :q  :q  :q  
Muß doch gleich mal telenieren. #x  #y 

Gruß
Heiko#h


----------



## marioschreiber (28. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Das hast du auf dich bezogen ?
Ich meinte...ähhhh....ein Bekannter....kennst du nicht...ähm....*schwitz*.......


----------



## Gnilftz (28. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

@ Mario: Zur Strafe mußt Du Trockenfliegen tüddeln...  :q  :q  :q !!!

@ Hauptstadt-Karsten:
Bring die Fliegenrute ruhig mit, keiner von uns ist ein Göran Anderson...
Sag rechtzeitig Bescheid, dann machen wir n Date an der Küste klar!!!  :m 

Gruß auch an Tanja und Paddy
Heiko #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Liebe Meerforellenfreunde,
ich möchte unter diesem Thread, der ja in seiner ursprünglichen Aktualität kaum noch benötigt wird, einmal eine Frage ansprechen, deren eingängige Antwort mir bisher nicht
gegeben werden konnte.
Hier wird oft und völlig unsortiert immer wieder zwischen "Braunen" und "Silbernen" unterschieden. Die Antworten gehen soweit, dass man sogar andere auffordert, geltendes Recht zu mißachten und die gefärbte im Mai z.B. zu releasen. Dann wiederum wird über braune oder nichtbraune 42er diskutiert. Was soll das sein? Ein Laichfisch ja wohl nicht. Wird sich da wohl mehr um einen großen Smolt handeln. Aber das ist nicht mein Problem. Ich hätte gern einmal eine eingängige Erklärung für folgende
Frage: Wenn ich im April bis Juli einen angefärbten guten Fisch fange, der in bester Kondition ist, wieso soll der waidgerechte Angler diesen Fisch releasen? Worin liegt die Begründung?
Wenn es eine ethische Frage ist, also...."ich mag nur silberne...." kann ich das eventuell
verstehen. Eine hegerische oder biologische Begründung in dieser Zeit? Warum ist ein
noch angefärbter Fisch in guter Kondition für das nächste Laichgeschäft (Winter) wichtiger, als der silberne? Eigentlich kann doch der fette silberne auch noch eine vor-
nehmen bräune annehmen und sich in die Laichbäche begeben. Er *kann * für das nächste Laichgeschäft genauso wichtig sein, wie es der noch leicht braune in guter Kondition für das letzte war. Es steht nicht einmal fest, das der letztgenannte
Fisch im nächsten Jahr wieder aufsteigt.
Ich will hier in keiner Weise die richtigen Schonzeiten in Frage stellen. Wenn dann im Spätsommer die Fische langsam wieder an die Laichzeit denken, ist der Fisch für mich natürlich tabu. Und nach der Laichzeit wird auch jedem Fisch seine Aufbauzeit gegönnt.
Wenn allerdings etwas für die Laichfischbestände getan werden soll, wäre es besser zu sagen: Ich nehme keinen Fisch unter 55 cm mit. Da etwa liegt nähmlich die Schwelle zur Laichreife.


----------



## Queequeg (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

@Dolfin
sehe ich uneingeschränkt genauso wie du und habe auch überhaupt kein Problem damit einen im Sommer angefärbten und mit festem Schuppen besetzten Fisch mit zunehmen. Gott sei Dank fängt man bei uns vor der Deutschen Küste gerade im Winter/Frühjahr fast eh nur blanke Fische.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## Ace (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

@Dolfin

Das hast du sicherlich falsch verstanden. Niemand setzt einen Fisch ausserhalb der  Schonzeit zurück, da dies ja gesetzlich nicht erlaubt ist und wir es uns selbstverständlich mit dem Gesetz nicht verscherzen wollen. Ich muss zugeben das ich einmal gesehen habe das im Juni jemandem eine leicht gefärbte Forelle wieder aus der Hand gefallen ist, aber ich denke das Gesetz hat ein Einsehen für diese leichte Motorische Störung unseres Kollegen. Somit tut niemand Unrecht und alles wird gut. 

In diesem Sinne...Petri Heil.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

@Ace : Nun mal nicht kneifen 

Für mich ist das eine Grundsatzfrage ! 
Die Regelung braune Fische zu schonen ist für mich OK.
Allerdings ziehe ich für mich persönlich eine logische Konsequenz :
Wo ist der Unterschied ob es der 30 September oder der 1. Oktober ist ?
Braun ist braun !
Am 30. mitnehmen, am 1. releasen ?

Sicher kann auch eine blanke Forelle im nächsten Jahr nicht für Nachwuchs sorgen, aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen zu trennen. 
Ich mag es eben einfach. Schwarz und wieß (oder eben braun und silber).

Alles andere ist in meinen Augen inkonsequent !
Ist der eine Fisch braun, und der andere ein bisschen brauner ?
Erinnert mich immer an so Aussagen wie "ein bisschen schwanger"


----------



## Ace (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

@Mario

Ich wollte mich nur vor dem Gesetz richtig ausdrücken, sollte ich etwas gesetzwiedriges tun muss mir dieses nachgewiesen werden. Aber so etwas tue ich ja nicht


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Am 30.Sep nehm ich glatt die fette Braune mit, am 01.10. darf sie wieder zurück. Gesetzt ist Gesetzt. Wie beim Autofahren 100m vorher durfte ich 100 fahren und dann auf einmal nur noch 80. Ist doch OK so. Ich verhalte mich nach der Gesetztgebung...... feddich. Über alle anderen persönlich "Auflagen" lässt sich lange drüber reden.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Klar, ich hab auch keine Probleme damit wenn jemand eine braune ausserhalb der Schonzeit mitnimmt !
Nur mach ich da nicht mit!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Sag ich ja.... persönliche Auflagen haben nix aber absolut nix mit dem Gesetzt zutun.
Aber solange die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer nicht belangt werden, weil sie haufenweise untermaßige und Laichreife MeFo´s einsacken und auch noch verkaufen........ na dann ist doch die Welt noch in Ordnung.  :e  :v


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*



> Aber solange die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer nicht belangt werden, weil sie haufenweise untermaßige und Laichreife MeFo´s einsacken und auch noch verkaufen........


 Na Mike, was ist das denn für eine Aussage ?!
Kling irgendwie als wenn du damit dein Gewissen beruhigen willst. "Das was die machen ist aber viel schlimmer!"


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*



> Am 30.Sep nehm ich glatt die fette Braune mit, am 01.10. darf sie wieder zurück.


 Schonzeit vom 1 Oktober bis 31 Dezember ! Warum ? Um den Fischen die Möglichkeit zu geben zu laichen. 
Solltest du also am 30 Sept. eine pralle braune fangen, dann will sie aller Warscheinlichkeit ZUM laichen! 
Anders ist es wenn du im Jannuar eine braune erwischst. Dann hat sie es warscheinlich hinter sich. Meist sind diese Fische aber stark ausgemergelt. Bis die wieder prall und rund sind, sind die wieder silber !
Es ist also alles relativ ! Darum mache ich mir keinen Kopp und habe die Shonzeit vergessen !


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Eigentlich nicht.
Ich wollte nur mal daran erinnern das wir so blöd sind und uns unnötige Auflage auferlegen und die Jungs darauf pfeifen und wir Angler die Hege und Pflege machen auch noch als Ausrotter von Fischen dargestellt werden.
Nöö, der Fingerzeig sollte woanders hingerichtet werden.

Ansonsten habe ich keine Gewissenskonflikte beim Angeln. Oder hast Du welche Mario, der doch die Ostsee vor der Tür hat und eigentlich ständig am Strand stehen könnte ?? Unsereiner kommt villeicht einmal im Monat ans Meer, andere die noch weiter aus dem Süden des Landes kommen, sind noch seltener am Meer  .........und da soll ich dann nen Fette MeFo am 30. Sep wieder zurück setzen ??   Ich glaube mich pudert jemand mit dem Klammerbeutel !  #q 

Du siehst, was wir Angelkollegen hier für Debatten haben, eigentlich völlig unsinnig, da das Gesetzt das doch schon regelt.


----------



## Broesel (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

ich sag mal so:  Schonzeit ist Schonzeit und Gesetz ist Gesetz. 

Sicherlich ist das, was  Berufs- und Nebenberufsfischer machen nicht immer  Gesetzeskonform. Allerdings sollte man sich nicht unbedingt mit ihnen identifizieren, getreu dem Motto: "Was der kann, kann ich auch". Ist meine rein persönliche Meinung.

Für mich persönlich steht die Kreatur an sich im Vordergrund. Ein Aufsteiger ist auf dem Weg zum Laichen, ein Absteiger ist vielleicht schon "angesilbert", aber dürr, hungrig und entsprechend leicht zu fangen.

Was letztendlich jeder selber daraus macht, bleibt einem selbst überlassen (die gleiten einem immer aus den Händen... die Bunten und Absteiger #c)   Ich hoffe nur, dass es hier nicht wieder zu einer Grundsatzfrage ausartet...


----------



## Ace (29. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*



> Ich hoffe nur, dass es hier nicht wieder zu einer Grundsatzfrage ausartet...



Eben deswegen habe ich versucht die Sache mit dem ersten Posting im Keim zu ersticken...ich dachte das so auch zu verstehen war:m
Handeln tun wir doch (fast) alle gleich


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Ich persönlich vertrete die gleiche Meinung wie Mike.  #h  #4 
Und da ich in zwei Bundesländern fische (S/H, MeckPomm), ist die Sache noch verzwickter. Doch wozu habe ich die Küstenkarte von MeckPomm? Da stehen die "Maßgaben" drauf!  #4  Und da sich meine Küstentripp`s auch in Grenzen halten, stimme ich Mike gerne zu. Für mich gilt:
S/H = silber und min. 40cm
MeckPomm vom 01.12. - Mai min 45cm. (Nach dem Mai fische ich eh nicht mehr in der Ostsee)
Ich haben fertig!


----------



## Blex (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Naja - Leuts - so ganz unrecht hat Dophin mit seiner Anfrage ja nun nicht . Und zahlreiche Diskussionen zeigen, daß auch keine Einigkeit über braun, nicht-braun, gut und/oder ausgemergelt oder gut konditioniert und die jeweiligen Verwendungszwecke herrscht.

- Klar ist natürlich, daß die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten eingehalten werden!

- Ein netter Zug ist in meinen Augen auch, daß schlecht konditionierte Absteiger einem beim abhaken manchmal entwischen - aus welchem Grunde auch immer. Ich bin persönlich der Meinung, daß sie einfach für die Küche von niederem Wert sind weil sie einfach nicht schmecken. Aber über Geschmack läßt sich natürlich streiten und ich weiß, daß es andere Meinungen gibt und die aktzeptiere ich natürlich auch.

- Offen ist natürlich die Frage, an welcher Farbnuance die Grenze zwischen silber, blank, angefärbt, gefärbt oder braun ist. Diese Frage wird sich ohne weiteres auch so nicht beantworten lassen. So habe ich schon Fische im Juli und August gesehen, die richtige fette Prügel waren und eventuell eine leichte Braunnuance hatten, die sich gerade erahnen ließ oder eigentlich nur an einer oder zwei Flossenstrahlen erkennbar war. Waren diese nun braun im Sinne des Knigge? Jein - würde ich sagen.

Die Frage ist schwierig!

*Meine Meinung:*
Letzten Endes soll außerhalb der Schonzeit jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob solch ein Fisch released wird oder nicht. Daher sollte man den Küstenknigge eher als Denkanstoß verstehen, aber auch aktzeptieren, wenn Sportfreunde diesem nicht folgen. 
Die angesproche Frage des ruhigen oder schlechten Gewisssens ist auch so eine Sache. Es sollte nicht dazu führen, daß irgendwelche Leute unter Druck gesetzt werden oder sich unter Druck gesetzt fühlen, oder ihnen im Nachhinein ein schlechte Gewissen gemacht wird nur weil sie eine Entscheidung trafen, die irgend jemandem nicht gefällt.

Natürlich gehen die Meinungen auseinander, aber Dolphins Ausgührungen sind sicherlich nicht unbegründet auch wenn es einigen, die eine eingefleischte Meinung haben nicht gefällt: 





> Warum ist ein noch angefärbter Fisch in guter Kondition für das nächste Laichgeschäft (Winter) wichtiger, als der silberne? Eigentlich kann doch der fette silberne auch noch eine vornehme bräune annehmen und sich in die Laichbäche begeben. Er kann für das nächste Laichgeschäft genauso wichtig sein, wie es der noch leicht braune in guter Kondition für das letzte war. Es steht nicht einmal fest, das der letztgenannte Fisch im nächsten Jahr wieder aufsteigt.


 Und das ist nur eine von vielen Fragen!

LOS - schimpft mich aus !!!  

Gruß A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Na, da hat sich ja doch noch etwas getan. Bin gerade aufgestanden und hab mir das mal angesehen. Zunächst dachte ich, es kommen hier wieder nur Bauchmeldungen, aber dann hat es sich doch ergeben, dass der eine oder andere richtig nachgedacht hat.
Es sollte nähmlich keine Umfrage werden, wer hier schon alles einen Tatterich hat! :q

Wenn ich die Meinungen hier zusammenfasse, kommt eigentlich eines heraus: Es gibt Leute, die sich aus ganz persönlichen Gründen entscheiden, ihre Braunen grundsätzlich irgendwie zu verlieren. Es gibt aber keinen Einzigen, der hier die wirkliche Frage mit dem
Kopf, also mit Argumenten statt mit Emotion, beantwortet hat.

Die Frage stellte sich ganz konkret für Zeiten wie April bis Juli. Den Spätsommer hatte ich von mir aus aus der Fragestellung herausgenommen, weil ich hier für mich die Nähe
der Laichzeit sehe und freiwillg auf klar erkennbare Laichkandidaten verzichte.
Was ich aber aus den Erklärungsversuchen nicht erkennen kann, ist, warum eine Silberne nicht in der nächsten Laichzeit -es sei denn es ist schon Oktober- ablaichen sollte. Erklärt wurde mir auch nicht, woran ich erkenne, dass ein Fisch der offensichtlich
in der letzten Laichzeit für Nachwuchs sorgte und noch eine Restfärbung bei bester Kondition aufweist, im nächsten Jahr wieder ablaichen wird.
Die unterschwelligen Versuche, hier zu erklären, ich nehm nur Silber, ich bin ein Guter,
sind genausowenig hilfreich, wie: Ich hab ne grüne Hose, ich bin ein Angler... 
Der Widersinn geht ja dann noch weiter, wenn anschließend in den verschiedenen
Flüssen genau auf diese Fische geangelt wird. Wobei ich auch hier betonen möchte, dass sich der Widersinn nicht auf die Flußbewirtschaftung und die verantwortungs-
bewußte Entscheidung bezieht, sich hier den einen oder anderen Fisch, ausschließlich Laichfische, zu gönnen.
Also: Erklärungen für diese silbernen Argumente hat hier noch niemand geliefert. Aber
vielleicht ist das Meerforellenangeln ja auch eine dermaßen emotionale Geschichte, dass einige auf diese zusätzlich Emotion nicht verzichten können.
Warum sollte man im Anglerboard nicht grundsätzliche Diskussionen führen? Seichtes
Gelaber gibts doch wirklich genug.


----------



## Blex (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Brösel hatte Recht - es geht wieder in die Richtung: 





> Ich hoffe nur, dass es hier nicht wieder zu einer Grundsatzfrage ausartet...


 @ Dolphin: Es gibt Fragen, die scheinbar nicht eindeutig beantwortet wollen, können oder sollen.

*Versuch*:
*1. *


> warum eine Silberne nicht in der nächsten Laichzeit - es sei denn es ist schon Oktober- ablaichen sollte


 Für mich absolut unbeantwortbar! Natürlich können und werden sie voraussichtlich wieder ablaichen!

*2.*


> woran ich erkenne, dass ein Fisch der offensichtlichin in der letzten Laichzeit für Nachwuchs sorgte und noch eine Restfärbung bei bester Kondition aufweist, im nächsten Jahr wieder ablaichen wird.


 Gleiche Antwort wie unter 1.

Ich glaube das Problem ist etwas anderes:





> ich nehm nur Silber, ich bin ein Guter,


 Ich kann dazu nur *nochmal* sagen (schreiben):
*Ich* finde abgemärgelte Absteiger schmecken nicht und deshalb betrachte ich das Zurücksetzen eines solchen Fische lediglich als netten Zug, da sie dann zu einer Delikatesse "_ heranreifen_" können. Aber grundsätzlich bin *ich* der Meinung, daß außerhalb der Schonzeit jeder für sich selbst entscheiden soll, ob solch ein Fisch released wird oder nicht. Und wer nicht zurücksetzt ist *für mich *deshalb noch lange kein Schlechter.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen - ENDLOSDISKUSSION, die bestimmt der C&R Diskussion ebenwürdig ist. Auch dort gibt es viele Fragen, Vorwürfe augenscheinliche und manchmal auch Konkrete Antworten und darüber hinaus eine Menge Uneinigkeit. Außerdem ne' Menge geschlossener Themen!

ICH MUSS WEG!

Gruß A.....Blex


----------



## Broesel (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Ich denke das Problem liegt noch gaaaanz woanders. Vielleicht ist der Gedankengang etwas wirr, aber ich bin nun mal  etwas wirr im Kopp... 

Setzen wir statt Meerforelle irgendeinen anderen beliebigen Fisch ein, z.B. Hecht, um nur einen zu nennen. Warum kommt hier die "Frage" , ob "Braun" oder  "Absteiger" nicht auf? Klar ..der Fisch wandert auch nicht, aaaber man kann auch den "Zustand" den Fisches nicht erkennen, sprich "will laichen" oder "hat gelaicht". Würde man das klar erkennen können, würde bestimmt eine ähnliche Diskussion aufkommen...

Ergo, jeder muß es mit seinem eigenen Gewissen abmachen, ob man einen Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht, solange er sich gesetzeskonform verhält.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Genau Brösel, damit hast Du genau den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
Kurz und bündig !  :m 
Ohne jemand anderes gut oder böse einzureden.
Danke !


----------



## Broder (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Moin,
gefärbte Forellen kann man mitnehmen ;+ ich denke das ist verboten #c außerhalb der Schonzeit darf man gefärbte Meerforellen entnehmen - hoffentlich hat die Mefo einen guten Terminplaner ;-) 
Das man in den Auen Meerforellen fischen darf ist mir auch etwas sehr Rätselhaft, die gehen doch zum balzen- laichen in die Au und verlassen  diese dann wieder also Brutpflege gibts bei Mefos ja nicht- wenn man um die Mündung eine halben Kilometerbogen drumrum machen muß um nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflickt zu geraten. #c 
Wenn es eine Schonzeit gebe bei der man nichtmal in die Nähe der Ostsee gehen darf mit einer Angel (nur mal so laut gedacht *heheheh*)- wäre es ähnlich kontrollierbar wie die Schonbezirke um die Flußmündungen. 
 #h


----------



## Dipsdive (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

@Dolfin
Du schaffst es immer wieder, solltest in die Politik gehen.......

@alle
habe mir nochmal jedes Posting durchgelesen. 
Sitze mit meiner Meinung irgendwie zwischen den Stühlen. Da ich das Meerforellenangeln von der Küste aus kennengelernt habe, unterliegt mein heutiges Denken teilweise noch immer meinem früheren Grundsätzen. Grundsätze die da waren: Nimm niemals eine Braune mit. So ein gewisser Ehrenkodex, der vielleicht heute nicht mehr in die moderne Meerforellenangelei passt.

Die Fragen, die Dolfin gestellt hat, machen aber wohl für jeden deutlich, dass es eben nicht nur schwarz und weiß gibt. Keiner konnte bisher auf die gestellten Fragen, eine sachlich fundierte Antwort geben. 
Selbst wenn man sich alle Mefobücher dieser Welt durchlesen würde, ergäben sich keine schlüssigen Antworten.

Somit muß jeder seine *eigene* Antwort suchen und finden. 
Obwohl ich nun seit ca. 10 Jahren in das Trollerlager "abgewandert" bin, hat sich für mich in dieser Hinsicht nichts geändert. Ich werde weiterhin die braunen Fische releasen, ob nun im Juni oder September. Das steckt bei mir so drin, so werde ich es auch meinem Sohn (ist erst 6 Jahre alt) wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, *empfehlen*.

In der Praxis, also z.B. wenn ich mit einem Freund zusammen fische, würde ich mich aber mit ihm über seine "braune" *uneingeschränkt* freuen. 
Von *August* bis *Oktober* weicht dann die Freude allerdings einem eher nachdenklichen Gesicht. Würde jetzt schon die Diskussion mit meinem Kumpel suchen und ihn auf den bevorstehenden Laichvorgang der Mefo hinweisen.

Von daher hat Blex meine Schlussbemerkungen bereits vorweggenommen:


			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> Die angesproche Frage des ruhigen oder schlechten Gewisssens ist auch so eine Sache. Es sollte nicht dazu führen, daß irgendwelche Leute unter Druck gesetzt werden oder sich unter Druck gesetzt fühlen, oder ihnen im Nachhinein ein schlechte Gewissen gemacht wird nur weil sie eine Entscheidung trafen, die irgend jemandem nicht gefällt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

@dipsdive
Wir kennen uns zu lange. Du weißt, dass ich diese Fragen nicht aufwerfe um zu polarisieren - im Gegenteil. Mir kommt es darauf an, nachzudenken und Dinge zu hinterfragen, wenn sie allzu allgemein dargestellt werden. Insbesondere finde ich kontroverse Diskussionen viel anregender, als die 150.000 "...is ja geil Postings......" 

Ich glaube, Brösel hat so einige Nägel auf den Kopf getroffen. Die Fragen, die ich hier gestellt habe, können nicht wirklich beantwortet werden und wir sollten hier demjenigen, der sich an die bei der Meefo gottseidank vorhandenen gesetzlichen Regelungen hält, nicht noch irgendwelche Zweifel hinterher rufen.

Viele Dinge regeln sich auch auch von selbst. Wenn ich beim Trolling im Jahr mal eine oder zwei Braune sehe, ist das ja schon viel. Wenn ich allerdings mal das fette Teil auf dem Juelsgrund im Juli erwische...............und die hat feste Schuppen.....!? Naja, die Dänen oder Schweden sind da sowieso etwas lockerer in der Hüfte.


----------



## Gnilftz (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

@ Dolfin
Ich finde die Diskussion, die Du angeregt hast sehr interessant, zumal ich angefärbte Fische in der Ostsee auch irgendwie immer beim Landen verliere. Aber was ich machen würde, wenn ich im September eine Ü90 fangen würde, bei der die Schuppen nicht mehr so ganz lose sitzen...  ;+ 
Ich glaube, ich würde in einen riesen Gewissenskonflikt kommen.

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

...ich verfolge diesen Thread nun schon eine ganze Weile mit grossem Interesse. Die entstandene Diskussion ist erfreulicher Weise richtig erfrischend. Brösel kommt mit seinem Statement in meinen Augen so richtig auf den Punkt. Besonders der letzte Satz trifft den Kern.
Was mich an der Küste aber masslos ärgert, ist die Missachtung der gesetzlichen Schonzeit, bzw. das Abschlagen von wirklich "dürren Braunen", die nun mal des öfteren während der genannten Zeiten an den Haken gehen.
Ich selber handele ähnlich wie einige Vorposter (release), obwohl kritisch betrachtet und auch von Einigen schon erläutert, dieses Verhalten teilweise ad absurdum geführt wird. Und auch das Argument mit dem Gewissenskonflikt kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.......
Fakt ist, dass es Schonzeiten gibt. Diese sind einzuhalten und den Rest der Zeit....wie ich schon schrieb....Brösel trifft es genau....
In diesem Sinne....
Schöne Blanke im Herbst 2004

 #h


----------



## marioschreiber (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*



> Erklärt wurde mir auch nicht, woran ich erkenne, dass ein Fisch der offensichtlich in der letzten Laichzeit für Nachwuchs sorgte und noch eine Restfärbung bei bester Kondition aufweist, im nächsten Jahr wieder ablaichen wird.


Sicher, das wird niemand beantworten können !
Nur wenn ich ihn abschlage, dann wird er das devinitiv nicht .
Auch ist es richtig das ein praller silberner Fisch den ich entnehme im nächsten Jahr nicht für Nachwuchs sorgen wird.....
...wenn ich so denke , dann dürfte ich aber garnicht mehr fischen!



> ...und deshalb betrachte ich das Zurücksetzen eines solchen Fische lediglich als netten Zug, da sie dann zu einer Delikatesse " heranreifen" können


Diese Aussage kann ich auch für mich übernehmen! 
Ich erweise dem Fisch damit eine gewisse Art Respekt. Womit ich nicht sagen will das alles andere respektlos wäre. Das ist halt meine ganz eigene art und weise dem Fisch für seine "Mühe" zu danken.


----------



## havkat (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neue Schonzeit bei der Meerforelle*

Moin!

Ich mach´s mir da ganz einfach.
Eine Forelle aus der Ostsee muss ein paar (silberne) Schuppen im Kescher verlieren, wenn sie mit mir nach Haus will.

Fertig!

Ob das einen biologischen Sinn macht, ist mir völlig Latte!

Macht angeln, biologisch gesehen, denn einen Sinn?

Natürlich kann eine Blanke, wenn ich ihr auf´n Kopp haue, nicht mehr ablaichen. Ob die, mir entglittene, Gefärbte *überhaupt oder erfolgreich* ablaicht ist immer fraglich.

Aber das sind meine Regeln (für mich und niemand anderen)!

Haarspalterei ob eine "Angehauchte" mit gaaaanz leicht angeklebten Schuppen, im Juni, denn schon oder überhaupt aufsteigen will/kann sind so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.

Die Veränderung des Schuppenbildes wir durch (Sexual)Hormone gesteuert/eingeleitet.
Sie brauchen den festen "Schuppenpanzer" für den Aufstieg und das Rutschen über Wehre und auf Sand/Kiesbetten.
Natürlich wird dieser Fisch demnächst versuchen sein Geburtsgewässer zu erreichen.

Es fällt doch kein Startschuss für einen Run ab 1.9. oder 1.10. eines Jahres.
(Pünktlich 00.00 Uhr Zuluzeit )
Gibt diverse Flüsse, in denen man ab Mitte Mai mit Aufsteigern rechnen muss. 
Diese Fische sind wirklich noch fast oder komplett blank, und verfärben erst im Laufe der Zeit im Süsswasser zu einem bunten Hochzeiter.
Andere kommen, schon völlig bunt, kurz vor Beginn der Veranstaltung im Herbst, an den Laichbetten an.

Wer Spass daran hat, einen laichwilligen Fisch, vor Beginn der Herbstschonzeit abzuschlagen, soll es tun.
Ich mach´s nicht, werde es nicht machen. Gönne aber jedem seinen Fisch.
Ich finde aber, wir "vonne Küste" können (sollten?) uns diesen Luxus leisten.
Weitgereiste die einen Urlaub mit "Endziel Meerforelle" verbringen oder Woche für Woche, mehrere Hundert Meilen abreissen? Petri Heil!

Bei Absteigern im Winter oder zeitigen Frühling endet bei mir jegliches Verständnis.
Wenn mir jemand im Januar von seiner 90er vom letzten Wochendene erzählt, die stolze 4,2 kg wog, bekomme ich Kopfhautkribbeln und Fingerzucken.

Diese Fische dienen der Selbstbeweihräucherung und werden aufgrund ihrer Körperlänge totgeschlagen.
Das Argument - "Geräuchert schmecken die doch gut" - bedeutet, dass der wackere Mefobezwinger noch nie eine gut konditionierte Forelle gegessen hat, oder is ´ne reine Schutzbehauptung.

Besonders beliebt bei mir ist: "Jetzt bekommt man sie wenigstens!"

Ich bin sicher, dass die allermeisten der so erbeuteten, halbverhungerten und wehrlosen "Kapitalen", als Kopfpräparat und/oder Kompost enden.

Kurz: Jeder soll nach seiner Fasson selig werden. Wenn ich mit meinem Verhalten Gesetze breche (von eigenen Mindestmaßen haben wir ja noch gar nicht gesprochen ), dann bin ich eben ein ganz ein böser Schlimmer.

Irgenwatt is ja immer.......


----------

